# She's still worth a little bike porn



## bulldog1935 (Oct 21, 2020)

My '57 Lenton GP was bought as bare frame, and figured I could engineer a better bike for the same money as trying to find and buy the original components.
So I made the bike look right on top and everything on the bottom end is much newer, beginning with Phil custom hubs for the 3/8" axles and 115 mm OLD (fits S-A hub and 4-sp Cyclo).








						'57 Lenton Grand Prix project | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Guaranteed Genuine English Lightweight  I'm sure someone parted out this bike because the Williams crank had the Raleigh heron silhouettes, and GB brakes, and suicide FD, and Cyclo Benelux rear.  The temptation was too great, and the patina on the frame detracted from its "showroom" quality.  He...




					thecabe.com
				



I had to build the bike squat for my size, because of period stems.  Note the 23" frame was the biggest made then, and even had Tad looking for Brit-shop customs in my size with the same wheel and thread specs - club racers - every frame he found was 23"

Rivendell recently came through for me with their new Nitto Fillet FacePlater stem, let me raise my saddle 1/2" and took the squat from my old lower back.
so we're back on the road together again.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 21, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 23, 2020)

Bulldog you have done a fantastic job of marrying the elegant and classic with the modern and functional. I can appreciate those of our hobby whom work hard to get every item historically correct. I can also appreciate those of us that, like you, have made these wonderful machines more practical and comfortable for our aging bodies. Kudos for enjoying your 63 year old steed.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 23, 2020)

matches my 63-y-o body.

The catalog chase has a place for collectors.  But if you prefer to ride and live-with this old steel, you can still build a modern bike from mixed components. 
Part of the reason this made sense was that I could spend $1000 and have a bike worth $300, or spent the same amount and have a bike that rides like the money I put in, but still looks right for where it began.  (I'm totally against parting out bikes, but I saw this project and took it on.)
The new stem, btw, is Cr-Mo, TIG-welded then ground to a fillet and polished - it's elegant.
I'll always maintain the collector's dream bike is a sad situation.  A perfect bike that was never ridden.

On our antique tackle collecting and fishing forum, a Japan contributor recently began a thread on _Nyu-kon_, which is the dialogue that exists between the hardware item and the user, along with a Shinto tradition to ensure good luck and long life together.
It's something we'd call "breaking it in right" - even in the west, we leave room for karma.
My dialogue with the Lenton is enjoying the ride, racking the miles, and respecting its tradition.

Along the way, I've picked up three of these mint, boxed 1940 reels, bought new, maybe given as gifts - the original owners were never able to use them, most likely because of the war - they were kept as mementos for a generation, then put on the collecting market.
There's an obligation when you take one fishing - maybe even an obligation to take it fishing.
 

Tad @petritl  has a case of Serious _Nyu-kon_, a bike that was ridden in the TdF - breaking it in, karma, etc.








						Team 7-Eleven bike | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

The frameset was purchased last December; it had a bent seat stay and was purchase pretty right as a result. %5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/412B3DD7-87C8-46CB-8D2A-0018FB0415DC_zps2d2qupax.jpg.html][/URL]...




					thecabe.com
				



Certainly a bike like this deserves every effort to restore it to original condition, and maybe that effort is the most important part of his dialogue with the bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Very  nice Ron.
These things are always best when used.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 26, 2020)

The way my friend Takeru described _Nyu-kon, _until the item is used - used properly, as in used for its glory - the item "doesn't know what it is"


----------



## Sven (Oct 26, 2020)

Great job Ron. Also great score on the reels.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 2, 2020)

My tall stem opened up a new world for me on the Lenton. 
I was actually past the limit of the '78 LaPrade post I had there, so ordered this new 300 mm Daija Cycleworks post from Velo Orange





when I built the bike, originally wanted to use my KKT pedals with clips and straps from '78, but the bike was way too short, and went with the shallow Blackspire spiked platforms (great pedals). 
Now I can move the saddle forward to get me taller over the pedals, use clips and straps, and wear my touring shoes. 
Bar reach and pedal stand now measure the same as my Moser. 





But instead of (rebuilding and) using my old KKTs, went for Soma steel-cage quill pedals styled after 50s Lyotard and Constrictor pedals. 
These MKS pedals were originally $130, closed out and given to a charity organization, and went for $30 on ebay. 
Kinda funny, my white Binda straps made it a day quicker from Japan than my pedals from Chicago.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 2, 2020)

Having the bike know what it is, is a great concept. It also lets us know what we we are as a rider.


----------



## slowride (Dec 4, 2020)

The beautiful thing about what you’ve done is make it everyday usable i.e. without all the period shortcomings. A bare frame gives you this freedom in a way. The choice of components is excellent. Classic.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 5, 2020)

For me, getting an old frame, then building it up with a rider in mind, is very satisfying.  I can use the old machine with some new parts and make something for someone to use and enjoy today, an old-school machine rolling in the new world just makes me smile.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 5, 2020)

I remember the late, great Sheldon Brown mentioning that he liked to equip old framesets with newer components to make a more usable machine.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 5, 2020)

Haven’t looked at Sheldon’s stuff in a while. 
I used his info a lot when I first tried fixed-gear riding. Careful it’s as addictive as classic bikes. 
I think Sheldon would have approved of the OP’s bike. 
RIP Sheldon, and thanks.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 6, 2020)

I like the seat bag and support. 
can you tell us about that?
I hate flappy floppy bags and that setup looks like it would be stable full and empty.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 4, 2022)

Swampthing said:


> I like the seat bag and support.
> can you tell us about that?
> I hate flappy floppy bags and that setup looks like it would be stable full and empty.



Sorry I'm a year and four months late on this reply.
That was a NOS Coloral bag support still sealed in the original plastic bag with cardboard peg hanger until I got hold of it...
I held it for a year before I decided to use it on the Lenton








						'57 Lenton Grand Prix project | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Nice build and details, the result of your efforts is outstanding!  Really enjoyed the build, thanks for sharing.




					thecabe.com
				






 



These were not difficult to find on ebay when I bought it - I know I had a dozen to choose between, and a couple of brands/styles.
Today, the only one I could find was rusted and over-priced.
If I had known what the market was going to do in just 5 years, I would have bought them all.
The second most common style is given credit to Brooks, but the common brand name began with "M" - middle-something- I wish I could remember it.
Maybe @juvela can help.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 7, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> Sorry I'm a year and four months late on this reply.
> That was a NOS Coloral bag support still sealed in the original plastic bag with cardboard peg hanger until I got hold of it...
> I held it for a year before I decided to use it on the Lenton
> 
> ...



Possible Middlemore who made saddles, but more likely Middleburn,  famous for their robust components?

I've just begun using a 1950's example of the common Brooks one you've shown above.
It fits on a real wide range of rear seat stays.


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks!
And for the disassembled shots. 
Maybe I’ll make my own.


----------



## furyus (Apr 27, 2022)

Just was eyeballing a Lenton on eBay this evening. Original condition, put away wet. Stumbled across it and this thread. Hmmm...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/195008139769?campid=5335809022


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 27, 2022)

My buddy Lou is wanting to sell his mostly original condition 1960 Lenton - he changed some parts to help him in Terrell Hills, but he has all the original parts.








						more Raleigh Lenton GP | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

At our group ride today, Lou showed up with his new-old Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix.  I believe this is a '59 or '60 with dual Belelux derailleurs and 5-sp freewheel.  Most of my phone detail photos didn't come out so I'm just posting the ones that did .  Lou's truck and new old bike.  The rear...




					thecabe.com
				



The ebay bike looks great, but looks like the RD spring is dead.
The stem is also dangerously high in the steerer tube.


----------

